# 9 شخصيات يكرهها الرجال في النساء



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*9 شخصيات يكرهها الرجال في النساء* 



*1.الفتاة المتكبرة:*
التي تتعالى على من حولها، وبخاصة الشباب من الزملاء والأصدقاء، وتشعر أنه لم يُخلق بعد الجدير بإهتمامها أو بحبها، أو بالزواج منها.​
*2.الفتاة المترددة:*
التي تفكر الف مرة قبل أن تتخذ قرارها، ثم تتراجع لتقرر شيئاً آخر، وتسأل كل من حولها حتى تعرف رأيهم، ثم تقرر شيئاً مختلفاً تماماً، فتتعب باقي صديقاتها وزملائها، لذلك فهم يتهربون من الحوار معها.

*3. المتبلدة المشاعر:*
التي تتلقى أي خبر أو مزحة، بنفس التعبير، تستمع لأي مشكلة أو أزمة، فلا تتبدل ملامح وجهها، لا تعلَّق، أو تبدي أي شعور أو تعاطف، فتعبيراتها وتعليقاتها لا تعبر عن شيء من الاهتمام.

*4.التافهة:*
التي لا تهتم إلا بكل الأمور السطحية في حياتها، فلا تحاول أن تفهم أو تسأل أو إذا تكلمت دل كلامها على أنها لا تفهم شيئاً مما يدور حولها، والشاب الذكي الناضج لا يحب هذا النوع من الفتيات.

*5.الغيورة:*
سواء من زميلاتها وصديقاتها، أو من أي إنسان آخر يتميز عنها في الشكل، أو الأناقة، أو الوضع الاجتماعي، أو الذكاء، وهي دائماً تثير المشكلات مع من ترتبط به لأنها تشعر بالنقص، وعدم الثقة في نفسها.

*6.الخجولة:*
التي تُحرج من الكلام، وتخجل من أن تعبر عن رأيها، تعتمد على غيرها ليقول ما تريده هي، تخجل حتى من أن تبتسم.

*7.الاستعراضية:*
التي تحب أن يجتمع الجميع حولها، ويصغي لها، ويسليها، ويتحدث إليها، ويحجز لها المكان الأول في المحاضرات، وهكذا. فهي تثير الضجة فقط من الظاهر، أما باطنها فغالباً هي شخصية مهزوزة، تعاني من الخوف.

*8.المنتقدة:*
التي لا يعجبها شيء، تنتقد كل شيء: ملابس زميلاتها، أسلوب حديثهن، اقتراحات الزملاء، لا يعجبها إلا ما تصنعه هي، أو ما تقوله هي فقط.

*9. القيادية:*
وبالرغم من أن هذه الصفة مطلوبة، في كل نواحي الحياة، وبخاصة في الحياة العملية، إلا أن الرجل الشرقي، لا يطيق أن يشعر أن فتاته أو زوجة المستقبل لها القيادة في حياته، حتى لو كانت على حق! لذلك إذا كنت تتمتعين بهذه الصفة، فأنا أهنئك ولكن تعاملي بها بحذر وذكاء وبخاصة مع الشباب.
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

زود عليهم كمان الخارسة
والمتقلبة

جامد يا مايكل
شكرا ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*شكلنا هنزود كتير*
*لان مفيش حد منهم يستاهل*
*شكرا لمرورك كيرلس*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

*غير يا مايك العنوان الى "8 شخصيات يكرهها الناس"*
*لان 8 الشخصيات الاولى يكرهها الرجال والنساء في الطرف الاخر على حد سواء *

*اما:*
​


mikel coco قال:


> *9. القيادية:*
> وبالرغم من أن هذه الصفة مطلوبة، في كل نواحي الحياة، وبخاصة في الحياة العملية، إلا أن الرجل الشرقي، لا يطيق أن يشعر أن فتاته أو زوجة المستقبل لها القيادة في حياته، *حتى لو كانت على حق!* لذلك إذا كنت تتمتعين بهذه الصفة، فأنا أهنئك ولكن تعاملي بها بحذر وذكاء وبخاصة مع الشباب.
> ​​​



* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ده الراجل الشرقي لازم يستلم القيادة دائما حتى وان كان على غلط *
*مستحيل يتلخص من التسلط والتجبر... مستحيييييييييييييييييل  :new6:*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلنا هنزود كتير*​
> *لان مفيش حد منهم يستاهل*
> 
> *شكرا لمرورك كيرلس*​


* يعني انتم لتستاهلو* 
*سبحانكم يا رجال ما اعظمكم نستغفركم ونتوب اليكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرين نفسكم كل حاجة.. الالف والياء.. ربنا يشفيكم من الوهم لعيشين فيه :new6:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *غير يا مايك العنوان الى "8 شخصيات يكرهها الناس"*
> *لان 8 الشخصيات الاولى يكرهها الرجال والنساء في الطرف الاخر على حد سواء *
> 
> *اما:*
> ...


 

*هههههههههههههه*
*مفيش حاجه مستحيله يا حجه*
*نورتي يا لمضه الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * يعني انتم لتستاهلو*
> *سبحانكم يا رجال ما اعظمكم نستغفركم ونتوب اليكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرين نفسكم كل حاجة.. الالف والياء.. ربنا يشفيكم من الوهم لعيشين فيه :new6:*


 

*اكيد نستاهل يابنتي مش ملايكه *
*وروحي طلعي عقدك بعيد عن هنا*
*الموضوع ده للكبار فقط :smil15:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مايو 2011)

_*كـــــــــــــلام صح صح... جمــــــــيل يا مايكل
ربنــــــا يباركك
*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد نستاهل يابنتي مش ملايكه *
> *وروحي طلعي عقدك بعيد عن هنا*
> 
> *الموضوع ده للكبار فقط :smil15:*​


* وده عينة اخرى من التفكير الشرقي *
*البنت لو عبرت عن رايها بما لا يستهوي الرجل تبقى معقدة وحالة شاذة *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا رب تجيب اليوم لهيتقدم فيه تفكير الراجل الشرقي -ولو غير اثنين في المية- قبل ما اموت :t19:*

*ههههههههه لا يا جدو انا عاجبني ابقى هنا هههههههههه  *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

> *9. القيادية:*
> * وبالرغم من أن هذه الصفة مطلوبة، في كل نواحي الحياة، وبخاصة في الحياة  العملية، إلا أن الرجل الشرقي، لا يطيق أن يشعر أن فتاته أو زوجة المستقبل  لها القيادة في حياته، حتى لو كانت على حق! لذلك إذا كنت تتمتعين بهذه  الصفة، فأنا أهنئك ولكن تعاملي بها بحذر وذكاء وبخاصة مع الشباب.*




*اه صح انا نسيت انه الراجل الشرقي عاوز بقره ولا جاموسه معندهاش مخ*

*طب اما الراجل بيكره كل الانواع دي كلها و عاوز ملاك شافي مشفي*

*ملزمين احنا كستات نقبل عيوبكم السخيفه و نبلعها بالعافيه ليه؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## Critic (20 مايو 2011)

*كل موضوع تدخلوا تقطعوا فى لحم الراجل الشرقى :bud:*
*ارحموا نفسكوا :act19:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *9. القيادية:*
> وبالرغم من أن هذه الصفة مطلوبة، في كل نواحي الحياة، وبخاصة في الحياة العملية، إلا أن الرجل الشرقي، لا يطيق أن يشعر أن فتاته أو زوجة المستقبل لها القيادة في حياته، حتى لو كانت على حق! لذلك إذا كنت تتمتعين بهذه الصفة، فأنا أهنئك ولكن تعاملي بها بحذر وذكاء وبخاصة مع الشباب.
> ​



*موضوع جميل يامايكل بس كالعادة ختمتها بنقطة ظريفة جدا 
ممممممممم لايطيق ان تكون قيادية حتى لو كانت على حق؟
ده ايه ده ؟شغل اطفال ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معنديش غير انى اقول اللى قالته الشاعرة سعاد الصباح فى قصيدة كن صديقى 
كن صديقى ليس فى الامر انتقاص للرجولة غير ان الشرقى لايرضى بدور غير ادوار البطولة 
ربنا يشفى ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلنا هنزود كتير*
> *لان مفيش حد منهم يستاهل*
> *شكرا لمرورك كيرلس*​




بقي كده
طب ربنا يسامحك
وعلي العموم زي ما احنا فينا مش يستاهل انتوا كمان فيكم مش يستاهل
بس زي ما انت واثق ان مش كلكم زي بعض انا كمان واثقة ان كلنا مش زي بعض​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ملزمين احنا كستات نقبل عيوبكم السخيفه و نبلعها بالعافيه ليه؟؟؟؟*
> ​



*ترووووووووووث ايه يابنت ده ؟ازاى تغلطى كده فى الذات الذكورية الرجالية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو الراجل عنده عيوب يابنت ؟؟؟؟؟ده سبحانه وتعالى زى ما انتى قولتى ليس كمثله شئ ,يعنى مفهوش عيوب احنا اللى فينا العبر
يلا يابت استغفرى ربك وتاج راسك (الرجل ) وتوبى اليه 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ترووووووووووث ايه يابنت ده ؟ازاى تغلطى كده فى الذات الذكورية الرجالية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو الراجل عنده عيوب يابنت ؟؟؟؟؟ده سبحانه وتعالى زى ما انتى قولتى ليس كمثله شئ ,يعنى مفهوش عيوب احنا اللى فينا العبر
> يلا يابت استغفرى ربك وتاج راسك (الرجل ) وتوبى اليه
> *



*انا اول واحده هتوب
اني استغفرك واليك اتوب اني كنت من الظالمين
الجنه تحت اقدام الرجل:shutup22:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا اول واحده هتوب
> اني استغفرك واليك اتوب اني كنت من الظالمين
> الجنه تحت اقدام الرجل:shutup22:*



*هههههههههههه سبحانك اللهم انى ظلمت نفسى 
انا بفكر اعمل عمرة او احج علشان ذنوبى الكتيرة تتغفر 
ده انا اكتر واحدة مذنبة فيكوا ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ترووووووووووث ايه يابنت ده ؟ازاى تغلطى كده فى الذات الذكورية الرجالية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو الراجل عنده عيوب يابنت ؟؟؟؟؟ده سبحانه وتعالى زى ما انتى قولتى ليس كمثله شئ ,يعنى مفهوش عيوب احنا اللى فينا العبر
> يلا يابت استغفرى ربك وتاج راسك (الرجل ) وتوبى اليه
> *



*سبحانك يا سبعي و يا جملي استغفرك و استغفلك و اتوب اليك....*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه سبحانك اللهم انى ظلمت نفسى
> انا بفكر اعمل عمرة او احج علشان ذنوبى الكتيرة تتغفر
> ده انا اكتر واحدة مذنبة فيكوا ههههههههههههه
> *



*ههههههههههههههه
حجي احسن يا نانسي
هاتيلني مايه زمزم من هناك نشربها احنا عشان يغفرلناا معاكي الذنوب
وبعدين انتي بس قولي كلمتين حلوين عن الراجل حسناتك هتكتر
الحسنات تذهب السيئات
*


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2011)

*يلهوى على الملل وترديد الكلام عمال على بطال فى اى موضوع وخلاص

ملل فظيع فعلا ياريت نحس بنفسنا شويه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

*تروث موتينى من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة استغفلك ديه 
*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حجي احسن يا نانسي
> هاتيلني مايه زمزم من هناك نشربها احنا عشان يغفرلناا معاكي الذنوب
> وبعدين انتي بس قولي كلمتين حلوين عن الراجل حسناتك هتكتر
> ...



*تفتكرى ياحبى ؟,لحسن انا ذنوبى كترت اوى وخايفة من عقابه اصله المعز الذل الوهاب القهار ,خايفة من عذاب القبر يا اختاه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تفتكرى هيسامحنى ويرضى عنى *؟*انى لا أمن مكره ابدا ههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2011)

> *9. القيادية:*
> وبالرغم من أن هذه الصفة مطلوبة، في كل نواحي الحياة، وبخاصة في الحياة  العملية، إلا أن الرجل الشرقي، لا يطيق أن يشعر أن فتاته أو زوجة المستقبل  لها القيادة في حياته، حتى لو كانت على حق! لذلك إذا كنت تتمتعين بهذه  الصفة، فأنا أهنئك ولكن تعاملي بها بحذر وذكاء وبخاصة مع الشباب.



*انا على عكسك بعشق الصفه دى فى الانثى  *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهوى على الملل وترديد الكلام عمال على بطال فى اى موضوع وخلاص
> 
> ملل فظيع فعلا ياريت نحس بنفسنا شويه
> *​



*محدش اجبرك يامارسو تقرا كلامنا الممل 
داخل تقراه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجبى 
*


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *محدش اجبرك يامارسو تقرا كلامنا الممل
> داخل تقراه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجبى
> *



*وكلمتى وجعتك كدة ليه ؟  وخدتيها على نفسك على أى اساس ؟ 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

* علشان مش تتبعب نفسك فى البحث عن فتاة غير الموصفات دة ابحث عنها فى احلامك فقط لان  99.9%   من النساء غيورة وقيادة ومستبدة ومتكبرة وخجولة   لو شطبت الصفات دة من البنات  9 صفات يبقى  عمرك ما هتجوز ولاحتى هقرب من واحدة  لان مفيش ولا واحدة اللى على الاقل فيها 6 من 9 صفات دة  اكيد  لو كل فتاة  احسن حاجة دور عليها فىالاحلام فقط وحتى فى الاحلام  مش هتلاقى واحدة بدون 9 صفات دة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*كـــــــــــــلام صح صح... جمــــــــيل يا مايكل*_
> 
> _*ربنــــــا يباركك*_​


 

*مرورك اجمل يا مينا*

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وده عينة اخرى من التفكير الشرقي *
> 
> *البنت لو عبرت عن رايها بما لا يستهوي الرجل تبقى معقدة وحالة شاذة *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*قوولي يارب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه صح انا نسيت انه الراجل الشرقي عاوز بقره ولا جاموسه معندهاش مخ*​
> *طب اما الراجل بيكره كل الانواع دي كلها و عاوز ملاك شافي مشفي*​
> *ملزمين احنا كستات نقبل عيوبكم السخيفه و نبلعها بالعافيه ليه؟؟؟؟*​


 

*محدش قال الكلام اللي بتقوليه ده*
*مش تفهمي ع مزاجك*
*وشكرا لزؤقك*​


----------



## sparrow (20 مايو 2011)

*وحدوووووووووووووووه*
*انا هبعت لروك يقسم المنتدي نصه للبنات ونصه للولاد*
*كدا مش نافع اي موضوع يتقلب ويبقي صرااااااااع هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *كل موضوع تدخلوا تقطعوا فى لحم الراجل الشرقى :bud:*
> *ارحموا نفسكوا :act19:*


 

*يامين يسمع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع جميل يامايكل بس كالعادة ختمتها بنقطة ظريفة جدا *
> *ممممممممم لايطيق ان تكون قيادية حتى لو كانت على حق؟*
> *ده ايه ده ؟شغل اطفال ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *معنديش غير انى اقول اللى قالته الشاعرة سعاد الصباح فى قصيدة كن صديقى *
> ...


 

*شكرا لمرورك ورايك يا نانسي*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقي كده
> طب ربنا يسامحك
> وعلي العموم زي ما احنا فينا مش يستاهل انتوا كمان فيكم مش يستاهل
> 
> بس زي ما انت واثق ان مش كلكم زي بعض انا كمان واثقة ان كلنا مش زي بعض​


 

*اكيد مقصدش بكل البنات والا اكون غلطان*
*زي مافي وحش كتير اكيد في كويسين قليل*
*ونفس الكلام ع الولاد يا مرموره*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش قال الكلام اللي بتقوليه ده*
> *مش تفهمي ع مزاجك*
> *وشكرا لزؤقك*​




*و ايه الغلط اني افهم علي مزاجي يعني؟؟؟هات اي جمله اي جمله كانت و قولها لعشرين شخص كل واحد هيفسرها بطريقته و دا شئ طبيعي جدا *

*كاتب الكلام يعطينا الاحساس بالكلام دا و بما انه الموضوع منقول مش كلامك الاصلي فعلينا ان نسئل من كتب الكلام حتي نفهم مقصده بس فعلا فعلا الاخ الي كتب الكلام يقصد كدا...*

*رجاء اخي الفاضل فيه اسلوب اهدء من هذا*

*سلام*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد مقصدش بكل البنات والا اكون غلطان*
> *زي مافي وحش كتير اكيد في كويسين قليل*
> *ونفس الكلام ع الولاد يا مرموره*​




اه لو كده ماشي
هعديها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا على عكسك بعشق الصفه دى فى الانثى  *​


 

*شكرا ماروو لمرورك ورايك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *علشان مش تتبعب نفسك فى البحث عن فتاة غير الموصفات دة ابحث عنها فى احلامك فقط لان 99.9% من النساء غيورة وقيادة ومستبدة ومتكبرة وخجولة لو شطبت الصفات دة من البنات 9 صفات يبقى عمرك ما هتجوز ولاحتى هقرب من واحدة لان مفيش ولا واحدة اللى على الاقل فيها 6 من 9 صفات دة اكيد لو كل فتاة احسن حاجة دور عليها فىالاحلام فقط وحتى فى الاحلام مش هتلاقى واحدة بدون 9 صفات دة ​*


 
*عين العقل يابني*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

بص يا مايكل
انا من رأيي ان الاعتدال في كل حاجة حلو
يعني مش يكون عندي صفة اوفر اوي او اكون منعدمة في صفة تانية
بس بصراحة في صفات مش محبب وجودها خالص
زي الاستعراضية والمنتقدة والتافهة ومتبلدة المشاعر
دوله مش حلوين خالص
لكن باقي الصفات وجودهم مطلوب طبعا بس بنسب معقولة
لان زيادتهم مش حلوة ونقصهم برده مش حلو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *وحدوووووووووووووووه*
> *انا هبعت لروك يقسم المنتدي نصه للبنات ونصه للولاد*
> *كدا مش نافع اي موضوع يتقلب ويبقي صرااااااااع هههههههههههههههههه*


 

*الشرع بيقول*
*الرجل قد الانثي مرتين*
*ياكده يا بلاش*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *وكلمتى وجعتك كدة ليه ؟  وخدتيها على نفسك على أى اساس ؟
> *​



*انا لاكلمتك وجعتنى ولا حاجة ولا خدتها على نفسى ولا اى حاجة 
انت كتبت تعليق علينا واظن من حقى انى ارد عليه 
عموما ,الوضع بقى سخيف ,كل واحد مش عاجبه كلامى او رأيى لازم يجى يقولى كلمتين وكأنى مش من حقى اعبر عن رأيى 
الكلام ده فى العموم مش عليك يامارسو 
سلام ياجماعة 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و ايه الغلط اني افهم علي مزاجي يعني؟؟؟هات اي جمله اي جمله كانت و قولها لعشرين شخص كل واحد هيفسرها بطريقته و دا شئ طبيعي جدا *​
> 
> *كاتب الكلام يعطينا الاحساس بالكلام دا و بما انه الموضوع منقول مش كلامك الاصلي فعلينا ان نسئل من كتب الكلام حتي نفهم مقصده بس فعلا فعلا الاخ الي كتب الكلام يقصد كدا...*​
> *رجاء اخي الفاضل فيه اسلوب اهدء من هذا*​
> *سلام*​


 

*الغلط انك قولتي كلمه متنفعش*
*لمجرد انك فهمتي الموضوع غلط*
*وده مش ذنبي او ذنب الرجاله اللي غلطتي فيهم*

*كلمه اخيره اختي العزيزه*
*بلاش تخدي ردي في كل مره بحساسيه واني بتخانق معاكي*
*رديت عليكي بكل هدوء وفقط كنت بعاتبك ع كلمه قلتيها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه لو كده ماشي​
> هعديها


 
*عدي يا مرموره*​ 



marmora jesus قال:


> بص يا مايكل​​​
> 
> انا من رأيي ان الاعتدال في كل حاجة حلو
> يعني مش يكون عندي صفة اوفر اوي او اكون منعدمة في صفة تانية
> ...






*الله ينور عليكي يا حجه*
*ربنا يكتر من امثالك*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا لاكلمتك وجعتنى ولا حاجة ولا خدتها على نفسى ولا اى حاجة
> انت كتبت تعليق علينا واظن من حقى انى ارد عليه
> عموما ,الوضع بقى سخيف ,كل واحد مش عاجبه كلامى او رأيى لازم يجى يقولى كلمتين وكأنى مش من حقى اعبر عن رأيى
> الكلام ده فى العموم مش عليك يامارسو
> ...


 
 اية دة يانانسى قولى رائيك بكل حرية ولاتخافى   
*ثانيا وهى الاهم فين المحبة بنكم واذا الحال فى منتدى مسيحى مفيش محبة دة كلام يبنفع  ربنا يزيد المحبة بنكم وبين جميع الاعضاء*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> اية دة يانانسى قولى رائيك بكل حرية ولاتخافى
> *ثانيا وهى الاهم فين المحبة بنكم واذا الحال فى منتدى مسيحى مفيش محبة دة كلام يبنفع  ربنا يزيد المحبة بنكم وبين جميع الاعضاء*​



*ميرسى يايوليوس ,المحبة موجودة ,بس الوضع بقى غير محتمل 
سلام 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا لاكلمتك وجعتنى ولا حاجة ولا خدتها على نفسى ولا اى حاجة *
> *انت كتبت تعليق علينا واظن من حقى انى ارد عليه *
> *عموما ,الوضع بقى سخيف ,كل واحد مش عاجبه كلامى او رأيى لازم يجى يقولى كلمتين وكأنى مش من حقى اعبر عن رأيى *
> *الكلام ده فى العموم مش عليك يامارسو *
> *سلام ياجماعة *


 

*يا حول الله يارب*
*اقفل الموضوع واريحكم*
*هو كل موضوع تقلبوه بمشكله وخناقه*
*منعرفش نتناقش ونقول راينا من غير مشكله ابدا*

*وانتي يا نانسي كلامك ورايك ع دماغي *
*بس لما كل موضوع تدخلوا فيه انتي وبعض البنات*
*تقولوا نفس الكلام ونفس الردود والتعليقات *
*اكيد بتكون حاجه وحشه وبتجيب ملل للي بيتابع كلامكم*
*واكيد انتي لو شوفتي نفس الرد لعضو في اكتر من عضو*
*هتزهقي منه ومش هتدخلي تعلقي عليه تاني*
*عشان متوقعه رده اللي بيكرره في كل مره*
*صح ولا ايه يا حجه نانسي*
*ربنا يهديكم ويهدينا جميعا قولي امين*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

نانسي انتي رئيك عسل وزيك
اكيد مارس كان بيهزر و هو رد علينا كلنا مش عليكي بس
مش تزعلي نفسك
كلنا هنا اخواات
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلنا هنا اخواات​


 

*نفسي بجد تبقي فعل*
*مش كلمه وبس*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

*



			وده مش ذنبي او ذنب الرجاله اللي غلطتي فيهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههههه مانتوا بتغلطوا في الستات ياما علي راي الشاعر المبدع ابو الليف مستهون بالستات يا خويا دولا مجانين*

*و مجرد الانتقاد مننا نحن النساء يكون شتيمه*

*



بلاش تخدي ردي في كل مره بحساسيه واني بتخانق معاكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * رديت عليكي بكل هدوء وفقط كنت بعاتبك ع كلمه قلتيها*



*اوكي يا غالي و لا يهمك و مش هبقي حساسه انا بس مش فاهمه اسلوبك او مش متعوده عليه*

*في الاول و الاخر كلنا اخوات هنا و مافيناش زعل..*

*واخيرا انا مش بنتقد و بشتم الرجاله...لا الراجل ابويا و اخويا و ابني*

*و لكن هناك سلبيات للرجل الشرقي نود ان ننتقدها لانها هي الي وصلتنا لورا و للرجعيه الي احنا فيها لان المرأه هي نصف المجتمع و ان نميتها نميت المجتمع...مش كدا؟؟؟*

*سلام يا اخويا الغالي...*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

> *هو كل موضوع تقلبوه بمشكله وخناقه*
> *منعرفش نتناقش ونقول راينا من غير مشكله ابدا*



*لا عادي ...المفروض المواضيع دي مهما اختلفنا فيها لا تسبب العصبيه الكتيره دي كلها*

*بس ساعات بتحصل نتيجه اشتداد حده النقاش...*

*سلام*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا حول الله يارب*
> *اقفل الموضوع واريحكم*
> *هو كل موضوع تقلبوه بمشكله وخناقه*
> *منعرفش نتناقش ونقول راينا من غير مشكله ابدا*
> ...



*مايكل خلاص صدقنى انا معملتش لاخناقة ولا خلاف ولا زعلانة 
بس خلاص مادام الموضوع ممل خلاص مش هتكلم تانى علشان انا زهقت وعلشان انتوا متزهقوش ,وياريت محدش يبعتلى اى دعوة لاى موضوع 
خلاص الموضوع انتهى its over انسوا خلاص 
بس ياريت رجاء يعنى تعرفوا ان من حق اى حد يعبر عن رأيه بالطريقة اللى تعجبه وبأسلوبه الخاص مش لازم علشان رأيى مش متفق معاكوا كل واحد يجى يقولى كلمتين 
وبعدين انا قولت قبل كده معظم كلامى بيبقى هزار واستفزاز ليكوا علشان نهزر مع بعض وده بيبقى واضح من كلامى لا بشتم حد ولا بعلق على حد بشخصه كل تعليقاتى على الكلام اللى مكتوب مش على الشخص اللى كاتبه ,اما انا دايما دايما فيه تعليقات على شخصى انا وانا مش بزعل بخدها بهزار 
بس خلاص its over 
سلام 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي بجد تبقي فعل*
> *مش كلمه وبس*​



*هو كده يا مايكل
لو مكانش كده اكيد احنا مكناش اصلا ردينا كده او اتكلمنا كده
لانننا عارفينكو وعارفين محدش يغلط ف حد

وزي ما قولت يا ريت اللي بيشوف كده يبقى بجد تبقى فعل مش كلمه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نانسي انتي رئيك عسل وزيك
> اكيد مارس كان بيهزر و هو رد علينا كلنا مش عليكي بس
> مش تزعلي نفسك
> كلنا هنا اخواات
> ​



*حبيبتى انتى اللى عسل واحنا كلنا اخوات وبحبكوا كلكوا 
بس خلاص الموضوع انتهى 

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه مانتوا بتغلطوا في الستات ياما علي راي الشاعر المبدع ابو الليف مستهون بالستات يا خويا دولا مجانين*​
> *و مجرد الانتقاد مننا نحن النساء يكون شتيمه*​
> *سيبك من ابو الليف ده هو لوحده مجنون*
> *احنا بننقتد لكن مش بنغلط بكلمه او شتيمه*
> ...


 

*اللي وصلنا للرجعيه العادات الشرقيه للرجل والمرأه معا*
*التفكير الشرقي بيسيطر علينا كلنا مش ع الرجل وبس*
*بلاش تظلمي الرجل انه هو سبب الرجعيه والتخلف*
*لان الرجل مش عايش لوحده في الدنيا دي*
*سلام اختي الغاليه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

فعلا يا مايكل
وده كان رأيي برده
ان اي تصرف بيعمله الراجل بتكون الست جزء منه
يعني كله بيتكلم علي سي السيد ومش عارفة ايه
ما هي لو الست شخصيتها قوية وحكيمة وتعرف تحتويه كويس
اكيد مش هيكون سي السيد عليها ابدا
ودليل علي كلامي سي السيد في الفيلم بتاعه
كان سي السيد في بيته وحاجة تانية خالص في بيت الست التانية
السبب برده الست مش الراجل بس​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مايكل خلاص صدقنى انا معملتش لاخناقة ولا خلاف ولا زعلانة *
> *بس خلاص مادام الموضوع ممل خلاص مش هتكلم تانى علشان انا زهقت وعلشان انتوا متزهقوش ,وياريت محدش يبعتلى اى دعوة لاى موضوع *
> *خلاص الموضوع انتهى its over انسوا خلاص *
> *بس ياريت رجاء يعنى تعرفوا ان من حق اى حد يعبر عن رأيه بالطريقة اللى تعجبه وبأسلوبه الخاص مش لازم علشان رأيى مش متفق معاكوا كل واحد يجى يقولى كلمتين *
> ...


 

*واضح انك مش زعلانه يا نووسه*
*وانا غلطان يابنتي اني بفهمك وبعتبك*

*كلنا عارفيين ان كل واحد له الحق انه يقول رايه*
*في اي موضوع ويشرح وجهه نظره *
*لكن عتابي كان ع كلمه شرقي اللي بتعلقوا عليها كل كلامكم*
*وبتقلبوا الموضوع هزار بكلمه شرقي دي ومش بتخدوا الموضوع جد*
*ومحدش يقدر يعلق تعليقات ع شخصك يا نانسي او ع شخص اي حد*
*كل واحد يقول رايه في الموضوع فقط من غير التدخل في شخصيه اي حد*
*بلاش تخدي الامور بحساسيه يابت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا عادي ...المفروض المواضيع دي مهما اختلفنا فيها لا تسبب العصبيه الكتيره دي كلها*​
> 
> *بس ساعات بتحصل نتيجه اشتداد حده النقاش...*​
> *سلام*​


 

*مفيش حاجه تستاهل نتعصب ونشد ع بعض*
*كله في الاخر نت والعلاقات بينا اهم من المواضيع دي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو كده يا مايكل*
> *لو مكانش كده اكيد احنا مكناش اصلا ردينا كده او اتكلمنا كده*
> *لانننا عارفينكو وعارفين محدش يغلط ف حد*
> 
> *وزي ما قولت يا ريت اللي بيشوف كده يبقى بجد تبقى فعل مش كلمه*


 

*ياريت يا اختي العزيزه*​


----------



## تيمو (21 مايو 2011)

له له يا نانسي

هزموك أحفاد سي سيد هههههههههههههه

حاسس حالي بلعب على الإكس بوكس ، وكالعادة بتطلع لي عبارة

Game over

ههههههههههههههههه

ابقي اتشددي وكوني أقوى ، وفي العالم الإفتراضي احكي رأيك ولو كره الكارهون هههههههههه تخيلي يعني ‏موضوع متل هيك يعدّي بدون بصمات الثلاثي المرح: أنجيلا ، نانسي 2 ، جوزبل أوف تروث ... دي حيكون ‏اسمها حالة الملل والزهق ‏

اقتراح: افتتحوا قسم سمّوها ‏
مصارعة حرّة ‏

ستات ‏vs‏ رجالة

الصراحة وأنا معك أغلب المواضيع المطروحة بتكون في صالح الرجل ، يعني المواضيع متل كأنها بتطلب ‏فتيات على المسطرة ، مخلوقين من نار ، غير بشريين ، بس برضو أنا أعتقد أن الذي يكتب هذه المواضيع ‏‏(والزميل الرائع مايكل) ليس الكاتب بل ناقل ، المهم أن الكثير من هذه المواضيع نابع من بيئتنا الإسلامية التي ‏نحياها ‏

أعتقد نانسي أنه آن الأوان لكتابة مواضيع عن المرأة من تكون ومن هي بحسب المنظور المسيحي ، ليكون ‏كبوصلة لنا في التغيير الحقيقي مسيحياً ‏

هلا عمّي ‏


----------



## تيمو (21 مايو 2011)

Game Over

hehehe


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> فعلا يا مايكل​
> وده كان رأيي برده
> ان اي تصرف بيعمله الراجل بتكون الست جزء منه
> يعني كله بيتكلم علي سي السيد ومش عارفة ايه
> ...


 

*تتحسدي يابت يا مرموره النهارده*
*لازم ابخرك :yaka: :yaka:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *واضح انك مش زعلانه يا نووسه*
> *وانا غلطان يابنتي اني بفهمك وبعتبك*
> 
> *كلنا عارفيين ان كل واحد له الحق انه يقول رايه*
> ...



*انا مش واخدة اى حاجة بحساسية بس خلاص زى ماقولتلك its over 
الموضوع انتهى ,كلامنا فى المواضيع بهزار ده لتلطيف الجو بيننا وبعدين لما انتوا عارفين انه هزار بتزعلوا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟
احنا بنهزر لاننا اخوات بيننا وبين بعض ,الحياة مليانة جد وقرف مفيهاش حاجة لما اهزر بين اخواتى 
على العموم الموضوع خلص وانتهى نهائيا ,لا فى هزار ولا فى رأى ولا فى كلام انا اعصابى مش مستحملة انا تعبانة لوحدى 
انتهينا 
سلام يامايكل 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> له له يا نانسي
> 
> هزموك أحفاد سي سيد هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 


MeToo قال:


> Game Over
> 
> hehehe


 

*منوووور يا حج ميتوووووووو*

*جاي تولعها ولا تطفيها :thnk0001:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> له له يا نانسي
> 
> هزموك أحفاد سي سيد هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ميتو ,انا مش اتهزمت ولا كسبت انا مش داخلة حرب مع حد 
بس خلاص زى ما انت قولت game over لانى تعبانة واعصابى مش مستحملة لاخناق ولا خلافات من غير داعى على مواضيع هزار اصلا 


*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تتحسدي يابت يا مرموره النهارده*
> *لازم ابخرك :yaka: :yaka:*​




هههههههههههه
النهارده بس ؟
محسسني اني بقطع فيكم كل يوم والنهارده عفوت عنكم
يابني انا بتكلم بجد دلوقتي
وده فعلا طريقة تفكيري من ناحية الجد
لكن لو من ناحية الهزار يبقي هقطع فيكم وابقوا شوفلكم حد يخلصكم من ايدي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*اسف يا جماعه*

*يغلق مؤقتا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مش واخدة اى حاجة بحساسية بس خلاص زى ماقولتلك its over *
> *الموضوع انتهى ,كلامنا فى المواضيع بهزار ده لتلطيف الجو بيننا وبعدين لما انتوا عارفين انه هزار بتزعلوا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *احنا بنهزر لاننا اخوات بيننا وبين بعض ,الحياة مليانة جد وقرف مفيهاش حاجة لما اهزر بين اخواتى *
> *على العموم الموضوع خلص وانتهى نهائيا ,لا فى هزار ولا فى رأى ولا فى كلام انا اعصابى مش مستحملة انا تعبانة لوحدى *
> ...


 

*الف سلامه عليكي يا نانسي*
*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> النهارده بس ؟
> محسسني اني بقطع فيكم كل يوم والنهارده عفوت عنكم
> يابني انا بتكلم بجد دلوقتي
> ...


 

*طب خليكي جد ع طول بقي*
*عشان مش هتقدري تقطعي فينا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا نانسي*
> *ربنا معاكي ويقويكي*​



*ميرسى يامايكل ,ربنا معاك انت كمان ,شكرا 
سلام 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى يامايكل ,ربنا معاك انت كمان ,شكرا *
> *سلام *


 

*العفو يا نانسي*
*ومعانا كلنا*​


----------



## تيمو (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميتو ,انا مش اتهزمت ولا كسبت انا مش داخلة حرب مع حد
> بس خلاص زى ما انت قولت game over لانى تعبانة واعصابى مش مستحملة لاخناق ولا خلافات من غير داعى على مواضيع هزار اصلا
> 
> 
> *



:36_3_11:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> :36_3_11:



*ميتو اخويا العزيز اكتر واحد فاهمنى ميرسى على الورد 
سلام 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميتو اخويا العزيز اكتر واحد فاهمنى ميرسى على الورد *
> *سلام *


 

*ده كله عشان الورد*

*طب قولي واحنا نجبلك جنينه ورد*​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 مايو 2011)

*



واخيرا انا مش بنتقد و بشتم الرجاله...لا الراجل ابويا و اخويا و ابني


طب قولي لنانسي وانجي الكلمتين دول يمكن ربنا يهديهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
مال نانسي وانجي يا مايك هو احنى في نضرك بنشتم
احنى بس بنقول وجهة نضرنا
 بس للاسف المراة لما تتكلم وتعترض ع حاجة تبقى بتشتم في نضركم 
مواضيع كثيرة في المنتدى حاطة المراة كائن غريب من مجرة ثانية وحتى من العنوان بتلقيه هجوم ومهين فلما نيجي نرد يبقى كلامنا شتم 
خلاص لو شايف هيك مش هرد في مواضيعك ثاني 
اسفة 
ربنا معاك​*​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب خليكي جد ع طول بقي*
> *عشان مش هتقدري تقطعي فينا*​




اقدر ونص وتلت تربع كمان​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> 
> خلاص لو شايف هيك مش هرد في مواضيعك ثاني
> اسفة
> ربنا معاك​*​


*ههههههههههه انوج ياحبى انا اخدت القرار ده فعلا ,مش هرد بأى رأى ليا فى اى مواضيع تانية فى القسم هنا 
سلام ياحبى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده كله عشان الورد*
> 
> *طب قولي واحنا نجبلك جنينه ورد*​



*لا مش علشان الورد ,الورد موجود فى كل حته ,انما الاهم من الورد اخ وصديق او اخت وصديقة يفهم او تفهم تفكيرك وتتوافق معاه ,ده اهم من الورد *


----------



## أنجيلا (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه انوج ياحبى انا اخدت القرار ده فعلا ,مش هرد بأى رأى ليا فى اى مواضيع تانية فى القسم هنا *
> *سلام ياحبى *


* في كل المواضيع*
*ليه بقى هههههههههههههه*
*هم يشتمو ويعملو مواضيع حاطة المراة كائن من مجرة ثانية ونسكت*
*يعني هم لما يحطو المواضيع ده او ردود هيك بيبقى عادي بس احنى لما بنرد نبقى في نضرهم بنشتم وحالة شاذة ومتعقدين*

*اعتقد معاكي حق الافضل التجاهل*
*لانو مفيش فايدة ابدا *
* كل حاجة تكال بمكيالين*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * في كل المواضيع*
> *ليه بقى هههههههههههههه*
> *هم يشتمو ويعملو مواضيع حاطة المراة كائن من مجرة ثانية ونسكت*
> *يعني هم لما يحطو المواضيع ده او ردود هيك بيبقى عادي بس احنى لما بنرد نبقى في نضرهم بنشتم وحالة شاذة ومتعقدين*
> ...



*انجى حبيبتى عايزة تكملى ,كملى اما انا فلا لانى مش بحب المشاكل والرأى مش بيتفهم على انه رأى ومن حقى اعبر عنه 
بيتفهم على انه شتيمة ليهم لمجرد انه مختلف معاهم 

فالاحسن السكوت على رأى الشاعر الابنودى ساعات يكون كتم الانين اصدق هههه
*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انجى حبيبتى عايزة تكملى ,كملى اما انا فلا لانى مش بحب المشاكل والرأى مش بيتفهم على انه رأى ومن حقى اعبر عنه *
> *بيتفهم على انه شتيمة ليهم لمجرد انه مختلف معاهم *
> 
> *فالاحسن السكوت على رأى الشاعر الابنودى ساعات يكون كتم الانين اصدق هههه*


*هكمل لا تقلقي ههههههههه*
*بس ع رايك هم يقولو كل لهم عايزينو ويعملو مواضيع كلها هجوم ولما نيجي نرد يسموها شتيمة*

*ربنا يرحمنا من الازدواجية ده:bomb:*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هكمل لا تقلقي ههههههههه*
> *بس ع رايك هم يقولو كل لهم عايزينو ويعملو مواضيع كلها هجوم ولما نيجي نرد يسموها شتيمة*
> 
> *ربنا يرحمنا من الازدواجية ده:bomb:*



*كملى يا انوج ياحبى *


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*هاهاهاهاهاها من كل قلبى 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاها من كل قلبى
> *​



*على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




*لا متاخديش فى بالك .. بس بجد ضحكت فجاة كدة وانا فى الصفحه دى :smil12:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا متاخديش فى بالك .. بس بجد ضحكت فجاة كدة وانا فى الصفحه دى :smil12:
> *​



*ماشى ربنا يبسطك *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*



			3. المتبلدة المشاعر:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معاك جداا فى دى لانها مش ينفع تتواجد فى بنوتة اصلا





			6.الخجولة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومش متفقة معاك فى دى
لان الاغلبية بيحبهم كدة عشان الخجل سمة من سمات البنت


ثانكس كوكو للموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مال نانسي وانجي يا مايك هو احنى في نضرك بنشتم*
> *احنى بس بنقول وجهة نضرنا*
> *بس للاسف المراة لما تتكلم وتعترض ع حاجة تبقى بتشتم في نضركم *
> *مواضيع كثيرة في المنتدى حاطة المراة كائن غريب من مجرة ثانية وحتى من العنوان بتلقيه هجوم ومهين فلما نيجي نرد يبقى كلامنا شتم *
> ...


 

*أرحمني ياربي*
*الواحد يبطل هزار احسن*
*حد قال دلوقتي انكم بتشتمونا يا انجي*
*انا قلت كده في اي مشاركه ليكم *
*قولوا وجهه نظركم واحنا نقول وجهه نظرنا*
*ايه المشكله في كده مدام في حدود الاحترام*
*موضوعي لا بيهاجم المرأه ولا بيهينها *
*لان لازم احترم المرأه اللي هي امي وبنت عمي *

*انا شايف اني كنت بهزر مع تروث في كلامي اللي علقتي عليه*
*وانتي خدتي الكلام بكل حساسيه ملهاش لزمه*
*عايزه تردي او مترديش في مواضيعي انتي حره*
*ولو الموضوع هيعمل وجع دماغ احذفه واريح دماغي احسن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اقدر ونص وتلت تربع كمان​


 

*وريني شطارتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا مش علشان الورد ,الورد موجود فى كل حته ,انما الاهم من الورد اخ وصديق او اخت وصديقة يفهم او تفهم تفكيرك وتتوافق معاه ,ده اهم من الورد *


 

*خدتي كلامي جد زي انجي برضه*
*ع العموم انتي عرفه كل حاجه*
*وفهمتك في بروفايلك اللي دايقني من مشاركاتكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معاك جداا فى دى لانها مش ينفع تتواجد فى بنوتة اصلا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ثانكس لمرورك الجميل سندريلا*

*منوراني دايما*​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *9 شخصيات يكرهها الرجال في النساء* ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*يبني هو أنت كدة سبت أيه .... كل التسع نقاط ... هي صفات أساسية في المرأة :a63:*

*أنت كدة روح دور علي ملاك بيستهبل عايز يعيش في الأرض .... أو أترهبن *​


----------



## أنجيلا (22 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أرحمني ياربي*
> *الواحد يبطل هزار احسن*
> *حد قال دلوقتي انكم بتشتمونا يا انجي*
> *انا قلت كده في اي مشاركه ليكم *
> ...


*يعني انا لباخذ الامور بحساسية *
*ده كان معنى كلامك*
*هي قالت مش بشتم لان الراجل ابويا واخويا وووو*
*انت قلت: قولي الكلام ده لنانسي وانجي*

*طيب سوري يا مايك وسوري لاني علقت اصلا *
*اوعدك مش هزعج مواضيعك بتعلقاتي ثاني*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يبني هو أنت كدة سبت أيه .... كل التسع نقاط ... هي صفات أساسية في المرأة :a63:*​
> 
> *أنت كدة روح دور علي ملاك بيستهبل عايز يعيش في الأرض .... أو أترهبن *​


 

*وحياتك اريح واحسن*

*بلا وجع دماغ*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني انا لباخذ الامور بحساسية *
> *ده كان معنى كلامك*
> *هي قالت مش بشتم لان الراجل ابويا واخويا وووو*
> *انت قلت: قولي الكلام ده لنانسي وانجي*
> ...


 

*اقري ردي تاني يا بنتي فوق*
*قلت كنت بهزر مع تروث*
*كلامي كان هزار مش جد*​


----------



## أنجيلا (22 مايو 2011)

*ولا يهمك يا مايك*
*اعتذر, سوري, جه سوي ديزولي*
*سلام*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا مايك*
> *اعتذر, سوري, جه سوي ديزولي*
> *سلام*


 

*مفيش سوري بين الاخوات يا انجي*
*وانا بعتلك رساله توضح كل حاجه*
*زي مافهمت نانسي قبل كده*
*شكرا ليكي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا مايك*
> *اعتذر, سوري, جه سوي ديزولي*
> *سلام*



*ايه يا انجي
صلي ع النبي كده 
محصلش حاجه 
كلو بقى متعصب وحزين ومحدش بقى طايق كلام التاني
هي الدنيادي جرا فيييييييييييييييييها ايييييييييييييه
انتي رئيك مهم وبنحب ردودك
محدش هيقولك حاجه يعني
انتي بس خدتي الكلام عليكي بحساسيه
محصلش حاجه يا انجي
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايه يا انجي*
> *صلي ع النبي كده *
> *محصلش حاجه *
> *كلو بقى متعصب وحزين ومحدش بقى طايق كلام التاني*
> ...


 

*الوحيده اللي فهمت كلامي*

*احمدك يارب*​


----------



## أنجيلا (22 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايه يا انجي*
> *صلي ع النبي كده *
> *محصلش حاجه *
> *كلو بقى متعصب وحزين ومحدش بقى طايق كلام التاني*
> ...


*شكرا ليكي بس خلاص يا lo siento فهمت *
*انا باخذ الامور بحساسية وردودي ثقيلة مش بيطيقها حد وكلها شتم و تعدي على الذات الرجولية الشرقية*
*مفهوم *
*سلام*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2011)

بس اعتقد ان الخجل مطلوب فى الزمن ده ولا ايه يا شباب


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شكرا ليكي بس خلاص يا lo siento فهمت *
> *انا باخذ الامور بحساسية وردودي ثقيلة مش بيطيقها حد وكلها شتم و تعدي على الذات الرجولية الشرقية*
> *مفهوم *
> *سلام*



*يا انجى ياحبيبتى ريحى نفسك واعملى زى 
اتركى المواضيع اللى فيها المناقشات ديه تماما اهو تريحى وتستريحى 
باى ياقمر 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*هقول اخر كلام عندي*
*عشان انا جبت اخري اصلا*
*انا مقلتش لحد مش يدخل الموضوع*
*او يحذف رايه كل واحد يقول رايه وهو حر فيه*
*ومقلتش ع حد ان رده تقيل وكلها شتايم*
*اللي عايز يقول رايه يتفضل اهلا وسهلا مفيش مشكله*
*لكن اللي عايز يقلب الموضوع شات وهزار من غير داع*
*اسف انا مش بحب يحصل كده في مواضيعي*
*يارب يكون قصدي وصل *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بس اعتقد ان الخجل مطلوب فى الزمن ده ولا ايه يا شباب


 

*الخجل مطلوب لكن *

*زمنه راح*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مايو 2011)

*يامايكل حد جاب  سيرتك دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا قولتلك انا مقتنعة بكلامك وانت عندك حق مش عايز مواضيعك 
تبقى هزار وده حقك 
ايه بقى المشكلة دلوقتى ؟بتتكلم بعصبية ليه ؟:dance:
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يامايكل حد جاب سيرتك دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وانا قولتلك انا مقتنعة بكلامك وانت عندك حق مش عايز مواضيعك *
> *تبقى هزار وده حقك *
> *ايه بقى المشكلة دلوقتى ؟بتتكلم بعصبية ليه ؟:dance:*


 

*شوفي رد انجي وانتي تعرفي يا نانسي*
*عشان فهمتها اقصد ايه*
*ومصره تقولني كلام مش قلته*
*الموضوع كله مش مستاهل ده كله اصلا*
*كبر ع الفاضي وخلاص ولو اعرف كده*
*مكنتش نزلته من الاول وريحت دماغي*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مايو 2011)

*خلاص يامايكل متزعلش الموضوع خلص *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *خلاص يامايكل متزعلش الموضوع خلص *


 

*مفيش زعل اصلا يا نانسي*
*انجي فهمت قصدي وخلاص*
*ربنا مايجيب زعل*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

نفسي اعرف ايه قضيتك مع انجي يا مايك 
بلاقي اسمي في كل ردودك ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نفسي اعرف ايه قضيتك مع انجي يا مايك
> بلاقي اسمي في كل ردودك ههههههههههههههههه​


 

*اصلي بعزك ع الاخر يا انجي *
*حتي شوفي :t32:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اصلي بعزك ع الاخر يا انجي *
> 
> *حتي شوفي :t32:*​


 الشعور متبادل يا مايك:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الشعور متبادل يا مايك:t32::t32::t32:​


 

:ranting::ranting:​


----------

